# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  مؤتمر وورشة عمل "مراجعة مشروعات القوانين وتحليل الآثار المترتبة عليها"

## هبة على

مؤتمر وورشة عمل عن "مراجعة مشروعات القوانين وتحليل الآثار المترتبة عليها" 
في الفترة من 18-22 نوفمبر 2018، القاهرة
للتسجيل:
https://goo.gl/1zbUjm

----------

